

Tiny Robotic Bee Assembles Itself - cs702
http://www.wired.com/wiredenterprise/2012/02/robotic-bee

======
ColinWright
All the discussion is on the submission from yesterday:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3606394>

